# How many times per day do you feed your dog?



## Coldbrew (Jun 17, 2015)

I free feed Jasper because he free fed at the breeder's. 

I give him a cup in the morning and he nibbles slowly at that till I refill his bowl (about 1/2 cup) around noon and add a yummy topping. Resume slow nibbling. Then around 5 I fill the bowl with about 1/2 cup and let him eat that until i take away all his food at 7 or 8 to prepare him to go out one last time around 10 or 11, and then he sleeps through the night and goes out right when he wakes up at 6:30.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Not sure which box to tick. I free feed the kibble and have a separate raw meal in the evening. With raw, there is no need to free feed because it is gone in minutes.


----------



## PoodleFoster (May 25, 2013)

Hello
My dogs are fed 2x a day. The rescue dogs are fed 2x a day.
The only exception is if I have a tiny poodle, they are fed 4x a day.
If I have an underweight dog, they get an extra meal, but usually we have the opposite issue, overweight and under exercised dogs. They are fed 2x a day, no treats and get plenty of walks.
Interesting question, look forward to hearing what others comment.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I checked off 2x a day. But that is really, in actuality just recent. I was feeding my two year old Poodles and Chi 2 x a day but I'd leave the kibble in the Poodles' ex pen so that any time they were in there, like when I went to do errands or something, they could nibble. Now, I've just taken down their ex pen because they're trustworthy (finally...it's about cotton pickin time) to be left loose in the house alone. So, I can't leave food down or Jose`, my little piggy Chihuahua will get it for sure. He'd eat until it would kill him, he's such a piglet. So, now it's twice a day except for a treat here and there or when training. (treats) But anyhow, they're having to learn that they better eat up or it's nothing much until dinner time.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Molly is fed her soft or raw in the A.M. and free fed a measured amount of kibble (1/3 cup) to graze on thru out the day.


----------



## mom2Zoe (Jun 17, 2014)

1/3 twice a day


----------



## MaceeChocKisses (May 19, 2015)

Because I have a tpoo and I'm gone all day I give her 3/4 cup in the morning which is required by her food based on weight. But she gets two puzzles and treat also when I get home... So she eats almost all day!


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

I am not able to answer the poll because I only feed once a day. I tried multiple meals as Stella has grown up but she on her own accord has cut down her meals. By six months she only wanted 2x a day but then started not eating her breakfast. So now she is 20 months and gets 1 cup dry with a big tablespoon of canned mixed in at dinner time. She is 40 lbs and is a perfect weight. My Border collie also eats once a day. And Im happy with that. All her life she would go upwards of 3 days without eating! Even as a little puppy. It took me 2 yrs to finally find a dog food she would at least eat once daily! She was just always to busy playing/working to bother eating. I would free feed her so it was there when she would finally want some.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

2x for actual meals. Brekkie as I'm leaving for work; supper about 12 hours later. Oliver gets treats during walkies after I get home from work, and this evening he earned quite a number of bites . To the point I was breaking the little pieces into halves or quarters into really itty bitty pieces lol.

When I'm making my lunch in the mornings, he might or might not get a little bite of turkey .


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Morning and evening, plus treats. The number and size of the treats depends upon how their weight is on any particular day!


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

Kibble is available all day + they get an afternoon meal that includes about 1/4 pound (or a little less) of fish, meat or eggs plus some potatoes, sweet potatoes, rice, pasta or bread. And Bob gets some chunks of red bell pepper or apple (the other two don't like the peppers and apples).


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

I do 2x a day,k but Cayenne some times won't eat for a day and a half or 2 days, vet said since she is small to put honey on her gums, so I take and squirt it in her mouth. She is only 3 pounds, so it worries me. If she does not eat her food she will not even eat treats. Anyone have a dog go that long?


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

glorybeecosta said:


> I do 2x a day,k but Cayenne some times won't eat for a day and a half or 2 days, vet said since she is small to put honey on her gums, so I take and squirt it in her mouth. She is only 3 pounds, so it worries me. If she does not eat her food she will not even eat treats. Anyone have a dog go that long?


Never. I'm sure that's really distressing to you. Does Cayenne have any health conditions?


----------



## Dee84cali (Dec 16, 2015)

My 4 month is free fed and eats about 2.5/3 cups a day plus treats...


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

just realized this is old and I already responded months ago so I deleted my response. lol


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Twice a day for all three, but Wilson has kibble that is locked inside his crate when he is in it. He is washboard ribby thin.


----------



## gigi (Jan 15, 2009)

Twice a day for my dogs


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

2 times a day


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

glorybeecosta said:


> I do 2x a day,k but Cayenne some times won't eat for a day and a half or 2 days, vet said since she is small to put honey on her gums, so I take and squirt it in her mouth. She is only 3 pounds, so it worries me. If she does not eat her food she will not even eat treats. Anyone have a dog go that long?


This would concern me as well, especially with a toy. Swizzle eats raw twice a day. This might be something you should consider. Swizzle loves his meals and they get gobbled down but if he is offered a typical commercial dog treat he spits it out. What do you feed your dogs?


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Mine eat twice a day, with liberal treats in-between.
Teaka needs to be hand fed and coaxed to eat because she was raised fee feeding and became a difficult eater as she agreed (as did all of my free feeders). Timi has been raised with meals and she will eat anything any time - I will never free feed again - it is such a pleasure to have a clean bowl in sixty seconds!


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

As puppies, of course more often, but as adults, twice a day was the norm in our home. In the morning, and then again in the early evening.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

I free feed Iris as that was what worked for my previous dog as well. She nibbles on her daily portion throughout the day and evening.

VQ


----------

